# Rolleiflex 2.8f  Carl Zeiss



## stormbind

I have a very mint condition Rolleiflex 2.8f that is for sale. I have the leather case for it and the origional cardboard box that it came in. Everything is in excellent like new condition. I have shot 2 rolls of film through it and it functions prefectly.

This camera has the Carl Zeiss lense. Both lenses have no scratches visiable through a 5x loop. There is no cosmetic damage at all on this camera, however the box shows a little age.

I am just trying to figure out what it is worth and possibly sell it to a collector. Also I was thinking about sending it to B&H photo for a trade on something a little more practicle.

Just wondering what you guys have to say about this. I will post pictures if anyone is intrested. Please PM me if you wish to have further details about this camera.


----------



## Philip Weir

I'll give you 5 bucks for it just to get the bidding going. The Rollei 2.8 is a great camera, and these days is a collectors item. Best way to get a value on it is go to Ebay and they do come up for sale now and then. Philip.   Yea post some shots, we all like to look at pictures.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## stormbind

Woot!!!   5 whole dollars!  Man I am excited...j/k

I will get some pics up today or tomorrow.

nick-


----------



## Mitica100

Nick, your Rollei is worth some bucks, man! I'll double the previous offer...   Nah, just kidding!

I assume that your Carl Zeiss lens is the Planar 2.8  Correct?

If so, it's worth much more selling it rather than trading for it. Whichever dealer you might consider trading with will give you much less than the camera's worth. My advice...  Be patient and stick to your price that you want. Philip has the right idea, research Ebay for previous sales to see how much they go for.

PM me if you need more info on this.


----------



## Mitica100

Oh, BTW...  what do you mean by "something a little more practical"? A 35mm SLR, a DSLR? Another Medium Format camera? Large Format?


----------



## stormbind

Here are the pics of the camera. Sorry for the poor quality. I just snaped some pics with a point and shoot while I was at work. Enjoy 






Thanks for looking.

***I have edited this for the sake of bandwidth...most of the pictures have been removed. I do still have them on my server so if anyone would like to see more pictures, please send me a PM***


----------



## stormbind

As far as something a little more practicle, I was refering to a DSLR. I will be traveling a lot more soon and would like something a little eaiser to use. I was thinking of getting a Cannon Digital Rebel XT. 

And because I know everyone wants to know....here are the serial numbers 

taking Lense:  367****   1:2.8 f=80mm   Carl Zeiss Planar
viewing lense: 88****   1:2.8/80  Heldosmat
camera body:  242****

I would be delighted to get any information you may have reguarding this camera. I think that it is valued somewhere in the $1000 range. I could be compleatly wrong about this though. Thanks for looking,
Nick-


----------



## 2framesbelowzero

it's a beauty. good luck with the sale.


----------



## Mitica100

Hey SB, no need to apologize. Pics are good enough to see what a beautiful camera your Rollei is. Here is a fellow on Ebay selling a similar camera (a white faced Rollei 2.8F with Planar):

Rollei

I would'n sell it in your condition for less than $1,000! I wish I could determine you to work with it and not give in to the DSLRs, they're stunning cameras!


----------



## Rolleistef

woooooow!!! why, why are you parting from such a beautiful camera?? 
Can you imagine that, for the price of a low end dslr, you can get a more-than-wonderful-and-so-great-a-camera-that-I want-it-right-now camera?? Even the box is lovely!
Yeah, I agree with you Mitica. Not less than 1000$. Or even 1000&#8364;!! . Otherwise  I can give you my adress and you send it there. What would be shipping price??


----------



## Philip Weir

Thought you may be interested. A "Platin" edition 2.8 [1984] model just sold for $4170 [us] on Ebay.
Philip.


----------



## Rolleistef

youhou a camera that you can't even use because you're too afraid of scratchin it for "only" 4400 quids...
Imagine a real platin camera


----------



## LWW

I'm with Mitica...if you don't need the money keep it. If you do need the money I'm a cheap ar$e who would try to steal it.

That being said I love digital photography for the convenience...but I still take the oldies out and shoot them. They are an experience unto themselves.

LWW


----------



## Rolleistef

What's really cool with Rolleiflex is, even more than super-quality pics, that you can have a spontaneous contact with people in the streets. When you take photos with your, say, Leica M2 Button rewind or Nikon F2 Photomic, people will look just the same if you were shooting with a D2X or OM2. A camera is a camera, there's no big difference between then. Some are big, other are small.
But when you get out in the streets, your rollei hung on your neck, people will be staring at your strange-looking, old camera, with "wow" and "have you seen his thing?". other will smile at you, and some will eventually come and have a chat with you. "what film is it using? When was it made?" and the ususal "can you shoot colour with it?"

Have you had such experiences with your TLR (rollei or other)? Tell us what!
(should have created a new thread for that but no one would have answered)


----------



## stormbind

Well with everyone's suggestions and ohh and ahhhs I decided to keep it. I never wanted to really sell it in the first place. I guess I will just have to learn how to shoot film 

On another note...I have one good story to tell about my rollei and interactions between sheeple. 

When I first got it I didn't know anything about how it worked and took it into a local photo shop to get some help. I walked into the place with rollei in hand. When I got to the sales counter the lady behind the counter looked at me and then looked at my camera and a look of confusion swept her face...like she had seen a UFO or something.  She said that she didn't even know that cameras looked like that and would have to get the "specialist" to help me. When this man came to the counter he looked at the rollei and smiled...like a child about to unwrap a christmas present.  All I simply asked him was how to load film in it. He fumbled around for a few seconds trying to figure out how to open the back of the camera. At this point I was getting a little worried that maybe this "specialist" didn't know what he was doing. So I show him how to open the back of the camera. With the camera back now open he attempted to load a roll of 120 in it. Spent about 5 min trying to load the film into the camera until he finally gave up and told me it was broken.

I purchase 2 more rolls of 120 film on my way out astonished that a prestine looking camera like this was unable to advance the film. I just knew that the "specialist" was not doing something correctly. So I came home and searched around on the internet and found this place. I posted a question about how to load film into a rolleiflex and within 2 hours I had my camera taking pictures.

Moral of the story?  If you want something done right, consering cameras, this is the place to be.  :hail:


----------



## Mitica100

'Specialist' my arse!!! A lot of so called specialists don't even know how the older cameras work. LOL 

I should go around the camera stores and ask them 'specialists' to sell me their old and non functioning cameras, I'll bet you anything that about 50% of them will work just fine.  

Anyway, congrats on the decision to keep it! Its price will only go up since is one of the most appreciated MF cameras. Happy shooting with it, you'll love it and if you don't just yet, you will soon. I guarantee it!


----------



## stormbind

Alright well now I guess I need a good lightmeter. I don't beleive that the one on the rolleiflex is up to par. The negs of the rolls that I did shoot so far...were not exposed properly. Some were over exposed and some were under exposed.

It's a good thing my photog friend is coming to the beach next wendsday...maybe he can show me how to properly expose a frame  

Over to the buy and sell for me :-D

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

